# Fischen am Vierwaldstättersee



## Elbjung (5. August 2017)

Moin, 

bin gerade auf der Durchreise und mache einen Halt in Luzern. Nun habe ich gelesen, dass Inn vierwaldstättersee das Angeln grundsätzlich ohne Angelscein oder Lizenzen etc. Möglich ist, solange man einige "Auflagen" einhält.

Als erstes interessiert es mich, was es bedeutet, dass man nur "natürliche Köder" verwenden darf, allerdings Köderfische verboten sind. Kann ich also nur mit Würmern, Maden & Brot angeln oder wäre auch Spinnfischen möglich? Das war nämlich mein ursprünglicher Plan, ein paar Blinker und Wobbler zu baden. 

Zudem habe ich in einem Forum gelesen, dass nur Haken verwendet werden dürfen, die keine Widerhaken besitzen... 
soll ich jetzt den Widerhaken mit der Zange abknipsen oder wie? Angelgeschäfte haben nämlich schon alle zu und ich reise morgen früh wieder ab. 

Einen Schweizer SaNa oder ein Patent habe ich nicht, lediglich den deutschen Fischereischein.

Außerdem habe ich von zeitlichen Begrenzungen gelesen, sprich davon, dass nachtangeln verboten ist und man nur bis 22:00 aktiv sein darf. Ist das so korrekt? 

Würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen, da ich, sofern der Stau nicht so weitergeht, noch ein wenig am Wasser entspannen würde...


----------



## Taxidermist (5. August 2017)

*AW: Fischen am Vierwaldstättersee*

Hier stehen die Bestimmungen zum "Freiangelrecht"
https://lawa.lu.ch/NJF/fischerei/angelfischerei/fischereiausuebung_vierwaldstaettersee

Den Widerhaken am Angelhaken kann man auch mit einer Zange andrücken, so das er nicht mehr greift, warum und vor allem wie sollte man diesen Abknipsen?
Für Ume und dann noch mit der Spinne los ziehen, ist jedenfalls nicht!

Jürgen


----------



## Elbjung (5. August 2017)

*AW: Fischen am Vierwaldstättersee*

Hm, okay, wäre auch zu schön um wahr zu sein.

Für umme ist das natürlich dennoch besser als nichts.. das mit dem Bbknipsen ist möglich, habe ich mal gemacht, als ich mir einen Haken tief in die Hand gerammt habe. Das mit dem Anlegen ist aber auch eine gute Idee! 

Werde es dann mal mit ein wenig Brot versuchen, wenn ich es noch vor 22:00 schaffen sollte. Vllt ziehe ich ja trotzdem eine schöne Forelle raus :q


----------



## Taxidermist (5. August 2017)

*AW: Fischen am Vierwaldstättersee*

Du solltest noch darauf achten, keinen Haken über Größe 8 zu verwenden. Dann mal Petri Heil!


----------



## Elbjung (5. August 2017)

*AW: Fischen am Vierwaldstättersee*

Okay, das ist gut zu wissen! Vielen Dank! Sollte es klappen, folgt ein kurzer Fangbericht!


----------

